# Mit Imageready den HTML Code eines geslicetes Designs erstellen?



## Matchstick (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Bin mir wirklich net sicher ob das der richtige Thread ist... Bitte um Verständnis...

Hab mit Photoshop ein Design erstellt und es mit Imageready gesliced. Nun kann man sich ja über Datei/Optimierte Verion speichern die HTML Datei erstellen lassen. Schön und gut aber das schaut dann so aus: 


```
<html>
<head>
<title>ebay1</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<!-- ImageReady Slices (bild.psd) -->
<table id="Tabelle_01" width="800" height="4001" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/bild_01.gif" width="232" height="195" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/bild_02.gif" width="345" height="195" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="2" rowspan="2">
			<img src="Bilder/bild_03.gif" width="223" height="204" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2">
			<img src="Bilder/bild_04.gif" width="577" height="9" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="3">
			<img src="Bilder/bild_05.gif" width="753" height="196" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="2">
			<img src="Bilder/bild_06.gif" width="47" height="3796" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="3">
			<img src="Bilder/bild_07.gif" width="753" height="3600" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="232" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="345" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="176" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="47" height="1" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
</table>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</body>
</html>
```

Kann man nicht irgendwo einstellen dass Imageready die einzelnen Sclices in die Tabellen nicht als "normale" Bilder sondern "Hintergrundbilder" einfügt, damit man damit was anfangen kann. Also mit background="bild01.gif" usw.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

Viele Grüße Matchstick


----------



## saschaf (21. Oktober 2004)

Versuchs doch mal im Photoshop-Forum. Hier wird man dir eher erklären, wie du dein Problem mit einem Text-Editor lösen kannst.


----------



## Matchstick (21. Oktober 2004)

ok mach ich THX


----------

